# So mad at Michaels



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Bums! And a new Jo-ann's opened just down the street from where I work so I had a few knitting patterns and coupons with me and went there yesterday very excited. I was very disappointed in the yarn section. It is a smaller Jo-anns and there was only 2 aisles of yarn. Only one endcap of their sensations yarn. Just ended up buying 1 skein of yarn to try knitting a potato chip scarf and a ball of fun fur. Oh well.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was there no one around to ask if they could check in the back?


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!


They probably don't want to put out any new skeins until they sell all the ones with different dye lot # anyway.

I am not a Michael's customer. I shop on line alot and buy in bulk for the year because all of our stores have a very poor selection.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Seems like we are being forced in to shopping on line.
Just to get enough quantity of one yarn for larger projects. Now the matter of same dye lots, that can be a problem on line or in person.
What is wrong with all these yarn compainies. No advertising no customer service no quantity in skeins.
It's as though they don't know how large a community we crafters are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Joss said:


> Bums! And a new Jo-ann's opened just down the street from where I work so I had a few knitting patterns and coupons with me and went there yesterday very excited. I was very disappointed in the yarn section. It is a smaller Jo-anns and there was only 2 aisles of yarn. Only one endcap of their sensations yarn. Just ended up buying 1 skein of yarn to try knitting a potato chip scarf and a ball of fun fur. Oh well.[/quote
> 
> Sounds like the Joanns here. More focused on fabric than anything else.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Joss said:
> 
> 
> > Bums! And a new Jo-ann's opened just down the street from where I work so I had a few knitting patterns and coupons with me and went there yesterday very excited. I was very disappointed in the yarn section. It is a smaller Jo-anns and there was only 2 aisles of yarn. Only one endcap of their sensations yarn. Just ended up buying 1 skein of yarn to try knitting a potato chip scarf and a ball of fun fur. Oh well.[/quote
> ...


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

These stores do not hire based on a person's love of craft, neither do they pay very well and some severely limit the employees access to classes.

So sometimes, you get a poor experience.
I've learned to ask for managers, and even then I'm prepared to be "served" by someone with that same mentality.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have had similar experience at Michaels. I have looked in the bins and while I did find more yarn, it was not the same dye lot. I guess what I don't understand is why they would have 15 skeins of one color but 6 dye lots. You would think there would be at most 2 lots for that number of skeins. 

I guess asking a manager may help, but it seems to be a more systemic problem with their purchasing or shipping depts than with the store management. Perhaps Michaels does not understand about dyes lots.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Both stores are working overtime at losing yarn customers and closing out in store yarn sales. I say phooey on them. I don't waste my time shopping there now. I drive farther to lys's and get good service. I order online and save time and frustration formerly wasted at those stores.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

My Michaels has signs up all over the yarn bins to let customers know they will special order enough yarn of the same dye lot for customers planning large projects.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Our Spotlight will order the same dye lot into to the store if you can't find it on their shelves. I bought nearly enough of the yarn but had one ball which was different, I will use that on the basks (ribbings) instead of the full item I am knitting.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

It's for reasons like these that I do most of my yarn buying online. Occasionally I will go to Michael's or even Walmart for small projects. For larger pojects it's best to shop online. That way you can be assured your getting the same dye lot...just get enough to finish your pattern.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!


Yes. That is also true with Walmart.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree this is a huge problem but if you can plan ahead, Michaels will order by the lot for you.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

we have a string of stores here called Meijer (1 stop shopping from groceries 2 everything else) i get 4-ply worsted cuz most of the things i make will get mangled by the wearer & there4 need a washer/dryer. what i get is red heart super saver and bernat super value ... both r NO DYE LOT yarns, so i can go back months later & get another skein & it will b the same. what a life saver that has been more than once!!

4got 2 mention, these skeins come in diff sizes from the traditional 4 oz size; i usually get the 7 oz; but also comes in 1 pound (barrel) size


----------



## cottonone (Feb 13, 2012)

I found that like some of you that Walmart etc is ok for small projects but not for big projects. We have a knitting and crochet thread and yarn supplier here called Loopville and they have a great selection of threads or yarns. A little higher on price but worth it. Yes I save my more expensive ones also but gradually am getting out of the habit.


----------



## Holly A (Jul 21, 2011)

I have called Joanns head office in Texas. Wrote several letters to both Joanns and Michaels. I got to talk to the buyer / Planner. I explained that the yarn choices are terrible and not consistant from store to store. I know after my complaints were heard our local Michaels got a lot more yarn. If everyone would write and call maybe they would improve. They have sent me questions on what type of yarn I would like and how much would I pay for better yarn. Please help call and write.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

You need to remember these big box stores are the current 5 & 10 cent stores of old. They are designed to provide a little of everything in the cheapest way possible. Most of their yarns are the lower end quality yarns with a few better items sprinkled in there to woo the range of knitters. I feel like walking into a Lowe's or Home Depot when going into the craft box stores. No information. Not enough variety. And certainly not enough quality. What galls me most about this business model is that it is another way to dumb down our senses of quality and our expectation for access to better service. 

There is a Ben Franklin in my area which is a smaller version of the Michael's type stores. It carries much higher quality yarns and only a minimum of the lower grade yarns. Even there pattern books are a much higher quality of patterns. Of course my LYS is great in terms of the yarns and service provided. She has her own sheep and puts out a signature line in small quantities and all her yarns are better quality. It is great to just go in there and touch and sniff when I need an uplifting feeling form myself. I immediately begin to think better texture and touch and color when there.

My summary statement about the big box craft stores is that they stink of cheap toxic odors, enough to make you physically ill. That tells me all I need to know about what the store is about and how they see their customers.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here in Ontario Cda it is very difficult to find any selection at all unless you go online or to a town (St Thomas) 30 mi away to the LYS. The things the Walmart's, Zellers, Michael's carry are the lowest end of the line acrylics - no sock yarn even. If anyone out there close to London knows of a place to get yarn in town pls let me know. Thanks


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

sometimes at the Micheals I go to, occasionally, they have bags of six or eight of the same die lot up over the shelves. The one here also has a sign that says they will order the quantity you need. But if you are like me you don't want to wait that long. Since I use Red Heart more than any other brand I try to hit the Herrschner's sales and buy yarn once a year maybe, get a bunch. then I only have to wait one time! Of course there are times in between when I see something at Wal Mart or Hobby Lobby, you know how it goes................


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

I must be spoiled! Our JoAnn's is rather large and has the best selection of yarn than other stores around. One entire corner of the store is dedicated to yarns--probably a dozen aisles! They also have great fabrics and cross stitch supplies.

Michaels and Hobby Lobby--not such a good selection!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Michael's is the only game in town, for me. Other than a high-end LYS, which I find to be a little intimidating. Anyway, I've had that same experience at Michael's. I was actually told by one clerk that there was a shipment parked out in back, but she wasn't about to go looking all through it. Major bummer!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I used to work at a JoAnn's. All the yarn is brought out to sit on the shelves or above. I would always help the customer by pulling down the bags above (with the lovely ladder) and search through to find lot numbers. Most of the bags even had mixed lots!
The only part I hated, was when I was scheduled at a register the entire day and the teenagers would send customers to me for knitting and crochet questions. I can't help people when I'm at a busy register. Two of the managers would never put me on the register, so I could help customers and get the aisles loaded, but the store manager had favorite teens that she let get away with murder. I saw a pair of them sitting in front of the bead aisle as if filling the pegs, but chatting on their cell phones! Ah-so glad I don't have to work a second job, anymore.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

At our Michaels, under the shelves of yarn are drawers of extra yarns that didn't fit into the bins above. The drawers look like flat metal panels. And yes when some of the bins are empty, there's plenty of the corresponding yarn below that hasn't been moved. Whether or not you're lucky enough to have such an obvious supply, yours might be off to the side or way up high.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

our Michaels here will order in for you any yarn that is not a CLEARANCE item.I have never had any problems at all unless I wanted said yarn right now.I usually have enough WIP's I can wait a few days.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I still don't like that the prices are not on there email page! So I go somewhere else to shop.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

You are lucky. At the Michael's hewre they won't special order any more. They are on automatic re-order and unless the computer tells them that they are out of something there is no more. That is why you have 5 balls of yarn and all of different dye lots. I don't shop there any more unless they have a good sale because my LYS actually has more selection and belie ve it or not better prices.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> It's for reasons like these that I do most of my yarn buying online. Occasionally I will go to Michael's or even Walmart for small projects. For larger pojects it's best to shop online. That way you can be assured your getting the same dye lot...just get enough to finish your pattern.


Me too. I shop on line for that reason but find it more expensive. As a senior on a fixed income shipping costs can raise the price. I just paid $45 for yarn for a baby blanket that I want to knit for my charity. Worth it but I wish Michaels would stock more yarn. Mine seems to be more into scrap booking and seasonal crafts.
Doreen


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I had that issue at Hobby Lobby, but when we took the three dye lots over to the window and wrapped them in the sunlight, I couldn't tell the difference. The woman apologized for the inconvenience and suggested that if I got home and could tell the difference, I could always knit a few rows from one skein, then a few rows from another and give it a sort of variagated look. To tell the truth, I have three dye lots and can't tell the difference by looking at them. they are too close to matter.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

I ran into the same problem. I purchase 3 skeins of their house brand hoping to get by with that amount. The clerk said they have begged to get larger quantities if the same dye lots but the distributor ignores the requests. I had to go on a scavenger hunt at two other micheals. Found one at the 2nd store & 2 more at the 3rd store. Wrote to corp office of micheals and their response was to have the store order more. No guarantee 
of dye lots. Useless. Not going to Micheals any more!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

At jo-ann's the store is massive, the knitting supplies very limited. Too much walking. No customer service in the selection area Noone seems to know their product lines and then you have to stand and wait and wait and wait. Sometines I am exhausted from walking across huge parking lot, all through the yarn section and then stand in line for 20-30 mins . They do have good coupons and sales, however never in the first of the month when I have transportation and money to allocate for yarn or fabric and with fabric you've got to take a number to get it cut then
go to stand in line to pay for it. I haven't found LYS listed in the area and this is a metropolis. Marlark Marge.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

We have several Michael's here and they are always willing to check with other stores to see if they have what I want.


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had so many bad experiences at Michael's that I have even given up trying. They really don't care about our "expecrience and if we found everything we needed." They are concerned about profits so I just take my middle piddly amount and spend it either at a YLS, Hobby Lobby, Joanne's or usually at one of the many on line sites. Michaels may some day get the picture that we aren't happy.


----------



## sheepnwoolly (Sep 15, 2011)

I had the same experience with the dye lot issue at Michaels. I needed 10 skeins for a blanket. None of the colors had that many in the same lot.


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

There was a big sin=gn at Michael's the other ay that said "Don't have enough of what you need just ask" guess that isn't true...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

kareo said:


> I used to work at a JoAnn's. All the yarn is brought out to sit on the shelves or above. I would always help the customer by pulling down the bags above (with the lovely ladder) and search through to find lot numbers. Most of the bags even had mixed lots!
> The only part I hated, was when I was scheduled at a register the entire day and the teenagers would send customers to me for knitting and crochet questions. I can't help people when I'm at a busy register. Two of the managers would never put me on the register, so I could help customers and get the aisles loaded, but the store manager had favorite teens that she let get away with murder. I saw a pair of them sitting in front of the bead aisle as if filling the pegs, but chatting on their cell phones! Ah-so glad I don't have to work a second job, anymore.


I can relate to the teens. At the small plaza I worked in the owners of the other small stores would bring their kids to work during the summer afternoons and send them over to play in our toy dept and leave the toys down, stir up the bins and make our customers climb over them or go around.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think we knitters were spoiled from that big burst in knitting interest from 5 or 6 years ago when everyone was making scarves. Now that that is pretty much over the craft stores have cut back. It's too bad because it is so much nicer to select yarn in person when you can see and touch it.


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

My Michael's has recently started a new policy where they will order quanties of yarn for you. It must be several skeins, they won't order just a couple. This has solved the problem of dye lots.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

and the problem on line is the shipping and handling fee unless you spend more money at one time than I want to spend.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Joanns is the same and if you ask them to look in back, they say that's all they have.


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

Michaels in N.Y. Is a nightmare also! They never have enough stock and are so unhelpful - disaster! AND there are so few wool shops around ! uGH


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

wheatenrus: She probably didn't even know what you were talking about!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes they order just enough yarn to fill their bins and have no back stock. I use to work in a store years ago and was always able to have more in back stock so I could match dye lots. I know Michaels will order, but that doesn't help when you want to start something new NOW.


----------



## robjoyhouse (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I'm noticing walmart is asking when your checking out now, if you found everything you were looking for. Well it's so annoying because it's a little late now if I didn't and I'm not going to hold up a line for you to ask a manager if they would even do that! Everywhere you go they ask that and the cashiers answers are ridiculous. :thumbdown:


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Speaking as a small business shop owner (not a LYS), PLEASE consider shopping at your local LYS! The more you shop there the better their sales. The better their sales, the more they can lower prices! Plus, shopping online usually adds shipping! When you add it up, you may well pay nearly the same as at a discount store. AND, if you have a problem you know that at a LYS you will get real help from people who actually know what they are doing! Small business owners usually go out of their way to make you happy. Give your local economy a boost and SHOP SMALL!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

janette777 said:


> Here in Ontario Cda it is very difficult to find any selection at all unless you go online or to a town (St Thomas) 30 mi away to the LYS. The things the Walmart's, Zellers, Michael's carry are the lowest end of the line acrylics - no sock yarn even. If anyone out there close to London knows of a place to get yarn in town pls let me know. Thanks


Hi Janette, I happen to have cousins living in London, so fairly familiar with your lovely city. I did a search and here are some yarn stores for you to check out.
London Yarns, 1890 Hyde Park Rd. Unit F 519-474-0403
Needles & Pins Inc. 205 Oxford St. E. #103, 519-642-3445
Len's Mill Stores, 360 Exeter Road, 519-686-3502
Yarn Factory Outlet, 230 St. W. Listowel - 519-291-3951

I also searched "Stores near London Ontario/Diamond Yarns
and got www.diamond yarn.com. There is a page there that lists all the stores in, near and around London Ontario.

I'm doing a project currently with Diamond Yarn and I'm really liking it. I chose an Aran weight yarn and has many colour choices. And If find the prices fair as well. My lys recommended this wool to me in place of another very similar yarn I was going to use - almost identical wool with a difference of $4 a ball cheaper!!

I come into London 3-4 times a year to visit with my cousins(one lives beside the university, the other off Wonderland) so the addresses above would be convenient for me to visit. Not sure where you are but hopefully these locations will give you some alternatives to Michaels, Walmart etc.
Good Luck with your search and check out that website as it gave a whole list of yarns shops in the area as well.
Caroline


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I shop Michael's or AC Moore (we do not have a Joann's) for small projects - they do have wonderful sales but you have to watch the dye lots. If I am going to make anything that requires more than 2 skeins of yarn, I order on line. I tuly feel the chain stores do the best they can with what they have to offer and if you know that going in, there is less disappointment.


----------



## gramg1 (Dec 26, 2011)

I AGREE WITH YOU. WENT SUN AND WAS GOING TO MAKE 2 BABY SETS,HAT,SWEATER,BLANKET COULD NOT FIND ENOUGH TO DO EITHER COLOR FOR ONE SET. THEN I LOOKED FOR BUTTON 7 PKS OF THREE. FOUND ONE PK THEY CHECKED AND THEY WERE OUT. WAS TOLD THAT IF I TOOK THAT ONE THE INVENTORY ? WOULD ORDER MORE.
JOANN FABRICS HERE I COME. BETTER STOCK, AND FRIENDLYER PEOPLE.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

I always want to reply to the cashier's question if 'I found everything ok?', then when told 'no' and the problem(s), to which they give a "too bad" or other blow-off non-reply -- I'd love to say, "Then why did you ask me in the first place?"

But then I hear my late mom's voice in my head, whisper "Be nice." Ok, Mom; but why doesn't anyone whisper to them, "Don't be stupid." But I digress.

Just shows it's another corporate robotic clerk who really doesn't care, just parroting platitudes as required.

Regarding not finding sufficient stock, especially specific dye lots, IF there are multiple stores - either multiple Michaels stores; or, a Michaels and a Joanns store, all within reasonable driving distance, here's what I've done:

(presuming this is a priority project, to justify the extra time, energy, and gasoline to accomplish).

If I find what I want at store/location A, then see they don't have all I need or in a particular dye lot (and it makes a difference for that project), then:

I call [or ask that store's mgr/authority] to contact their sister store at location B or C, in the near area, and ask someone at B or C to specifically check what they have in the exact item/dye lot I need.

If they DO have some, I've asked for them to pull those items, and HOLD them for me, under my name.

Joanns will hold items for up to 24 hrs (no more), but they were not any items that were currently/specifically featured on sale.

I don't go into Michaels any more because of the exposures that are very toxic for me by their use of potpourri/synthetic fragrances, i.e. chemicals throughout the store/vent system.

But if that were not an issue, if I found something in short supply, for example at a Joanns, I'd also call a Michaels store to ask about their inventory of the identical item/dye lot.

Both J's & M's stores around here - as well as Big Lots and Hobby Lobby - have very limited staff, and those few who are out on the floor, rather than cashiering, often have little knowledge of their products or function of same [and no apparent desire to learn while there, either].

The customers are essentially on their own, to read what limited info is on labels, shelf tags, etc.; or do internet research beforehand.

As for inquiring as to "hidden" inventory, there is not usually much that hasn't been set out; the newer "BigBox" buildings are not designed to hold extra inventory, but depend upon their own regional warehouse facilities and/or 3rd party distributors/suppliers to do that. Whatever gets delivered is put out as soon as there is staff to do so.

Therefore the individual stores have little knowledge or control over what they have available, except for what's right there in bins/on shelves.

At most you might get info from someone who has worked there more than a few weeks, that might know what day of the week they might expect an 18-wheeler delivery of many items. You might be lucky, and what you need might be part of the weekly delivery. But nobody ever seems to know what's being ordered, delivered, or short-shipped. All that detail is handled at the corporate/regional level, and is apparently a highly guarded secret even to their own store personnel.

Everyone seems to have disclaimers these days for legal c.y.a. purposes. Mine is that the above are only my experiences, and opinions formed from them. Your mileage may vary. )


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!


At our Michaels, there are huge cardboard boxes on top of the shelves and that is where they store the extra yarn. IF you can find someone they will check there. Michaels does offer ordering through the store if they don't have what you need.

I did order one time, got all the same dye lots (I specified) but it takes 3 weeks. I could (and have) have gotten the same from Red Heart online in under 2 weeks.


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for their comments. I've decided to try a second Michaels location to see if they have the colour selection I originally wanted. If not, I am going to return the yarn I bought on Sunday. I will never shop there again and will only go to my favourite LYS. They are closed on Sunday and Monday and if I was patient I could have waited an avoided all this nonsense!!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I asked for a manager at our local Michaels and asked if they would order yarn for me so that it would be in the same dye lot. Was told they have no control over the dye lots and refused to order for me. Contacted customer service and was referred back to the store manager. Mind you I wanted 13 skeins each of 3 different colors. They lost a $ 78.00 dollar sale. Apparently they like to run sales but don't really want to sell the yarn.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

They really don't want to know if you found everything okay or not. It is just like "Hello, how are you" They don't care. If I found a color I liked, I would probably go home and order it online.


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

I only get yarn from michals when I have to. Right now I'm trying bernat wavery in a Knit a long that I'm doing. So far I like it but Michael's didn't have a large selection of colors, so I had to order on line


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I have asked for manager's help in M. before, looking for a needle size, and he said "if it isn't out, we don't have it and we don't do special order" So, I give all my business to JoAnnes. They have a huge selection of yarn. Plus, I go to Knit Picks, got my needles there and love them.


----------



## whiteyarn (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi: If you live in Toronto go to this website The Knit"n Sew Serge Outlet. This is a great place for yarn of any type, patterns & books etc. It is located in North York and I drive there once in a while from Hamilton, Ont. Prices are good also.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I find Michaels has very poor customer service,and I hate it when they ask you if you found everything you're looking for and do nothing about it! Walmart is bad for this too.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

I have ben told that stores like Michael's only order the number of skeins to replace the ones sold, so it is very difficult to find enough to complete a project. I avoind them unless i want a yarn to practice on or only a one skein project. your experience seems to validate that.

the orangelady


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

faigiezipper said:


> They really don't want to know if you found everything okay or not. It is just like "Hello, how are you" They don't care. If I found a color I liked, I would probably go home and order it online.


A lot of the yarn that Michaels and Joanns carry is made specifically for them and not available anywhere else or even at each other's stores. Michaels online does not include the ability to purchase but Joanns does although they don't have everything you see in the store.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Since I live in a small town, no yarn shops, I do a lot of ordering online. The drawback is that I like to feel the yarn before I buy. Big Problem. Anyway,most of the on line shops say "cannot guarantee same dye lot". So far I have been okay on that.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Shopping online is the only way to go. Where else can you find any type of yarn you can imagine and sometimes free shipping?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Hey speaking of michaels are they going to discontinue red heart yarn? I notice there wasen't any on the shelves and the little bit they did have was in a middle isle discounted.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the time of year where retail stores are doing inventory for taxes. Having worked retail and even owned my own store for 4 years I know that after Christmas and until inventory is complete stores have a tendency to let all their inventory numbers fall. If I remember correctly from my past experience that any orders placed before the end of the year need to be included in inventory number so until complete only the most popular selling items are replaced and everything else is put on hold. I would think that once the stores complete their inventory counts for the 2011 tax season the shelves should fill again. I was in Hobby Lobby the other day and they also did not have much for inventory on the shelves. I also saw a gal going around taking inventory. Sure has changed from when I worked retail. Now they walk around with a little black box and scan the bar code on the item, then count the item and enter into the box. When I took inventory we worked most all night when the store was closed and carried clip boards with paper and wrote down the item, the color, and the number. Many items still didn't have bar codes on them.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Recently while shopping at Wal Mart in the electronics Dept. my nephew was asking for something they were out of, and they told him they had some coming in, but didn't know just when it was supposed to arrive, nor would they take our number and call us when it did come in. I was getting a bit irritated and said to the clerk, "What happened to Customer Service?" He looked me straight in the eye and said, "Sam Walton died." I guess old Sam was in charge of Customer Service for all the stores!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

My self..I HATE Michaels and never even step foot in the store. My time is worth more then what they have to offer. I have had way to many isssues with that store!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have had the same issue with Hobby Lobby despite the signs everywhere that state " If you don't see enough of one dye lot we can glady order more for you". Well, there wasn't enough of what I needed and when I asked the clerk to order for me she replied that the truck would be in in three days and it was probably on that truck. I asked if she would hold it for me then when the truck came in, and she said " You can just check back". I was not a happy camper to say the least!!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

past said:


> This is the time of year where retail stores are doing inventory for taxes. Having worked retail and even owned my own store for 4 years I know that after Christmas and until inventory is complete stores have a tendency to let all their inventory numbers fall. If I remember correctly from my past experience that any orders placed before the end of the year need to be included in inventory number so until complete only the most popular selling items are replaced and everything else is put on hold. I would think that once the stores complete their inventory counts for the 2011 tax season the shelves should fill again. I was in Hobby Lobby the other day and they also did not have much for inventory on the shelves. I also saw a gal going around taking inventory. Sure has changed from when I worked retail. Now they walk around with a little black box and scan the bar code on the item, then count the item and enter into the box. When I took inventory we worked most all night when the store was closed and carried clip boards with paper and wrote down the item, the color, and the number. Many items still didn't have bar codes on them.


 This brings back many memories! I have done inventory for a retail store as well on many occasions and this is how we did it too. We closed for 24 hours and worked around the clock to get it done and EVERY employee worked it. You seldom see more than one person taking inventory at a time now, and they do it while you shop! Oh the good ol days! lol


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

She probably has NO clue what Dye lots are, nor that if the store realized knitters need more yarn that for a hat and scarf they'd probably get more business. I would have responded with, "you have no idea how "too bad" it is chickie." lol


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I know what you mean. I used to be the head of the yarn department at Michaels here and it has really gone downhill since the change of ownership. You should have gotten some floor help (if you are lucky enough to find anyone) and ask them to check the overstock that is right above the yarn baskets. You might have lucked out. I end up going out of my way and shop at Joanne's now.


----------



## Rigby (Sep 19, 2011)

Rant warning: Oh, I've had it with Michaels. I'll go back - to look at color and check prices before I buy it online! A new store opened in Brooklyn Ohio a couple weeks ago. I went in in the evening, was standing in the checkout area with one customer at the register and another about six feet ahead of me, no one behind me. The clerk looked up and gestured to us "would you please step back behind the line (what line?) in case we need a price check?" Well, that was it. After searching for a clerk when I needed one and then getting a response of "it's at the back of the store" you're worried about where I'm standing???


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I hate to buy anything online! It is killing our local economies! I know that sometimes there is no other option, but PLEASE buy local if you can!


----------



## harriet sue (Dec 21, 2011)

Which online source would you recommend?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

past said:


> This is the time of year where retail stores are doing inventory for taxes. Having worked retail and even owned my own store for 4 years I know that after Christmas and until inventory is complete stores have a tendency to let all their inventory numbers fall. If I remember correctly from my past experience that any orders placed before the end of the year need to be included in inventory number so until complete only the most popular selling items are replaced and everything else is put on hold. I would think that once the stores complete their inventory counts for the 2011 tax season the shelves should fill again. I was in Hobby Lobby the other day and they also did not have much for inventory on the shelves. I also saw a gal going around taking inventory. Sure has changed from when I worked retail. Now they walk around with a little black box and scan the bar code on the item, then count the item and enter into the box. When I took inventory we worked most all night when the store was closed and carried clip boards with paper and wrote down the item, the color, and the number. Many items still didn't have bar codes on them.


I'm with you, been there done that. I worked in a store that had enlarged and added a fabric and craft department. The first year at inventory time was AWFUL. We had to count everything--tiny loose styrofoam balls etc and write it all down and he tried to do it while the store was open. After one day he decided overnight was better. Oh my it is good to be retired.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

past said:


> This is the time of year where retail stores are doing inventory for taxes. Having worked retail and even owned my own store for 4 years I know that after Christmas and until inventory is complete stores have a tendency to let all their inventory numbers fall. If I remember correctly from my past experience that any orders placed before the end of the year need to be included in inventory number so until complete only the most popular selling items are replaced and everything else is put on hold. I would think that once the stores complete their inventory counts for the 2011 tax season the shelves should fill again. I was in Hobby Lobby the other day and they also did not have much for inventory on the shelves. I also saw a gal going around taking inventory. Sure has changed from when I worked retail. Now they walk around with a little black box and scan the bar code on the item, then count the item and enter into the box. When I took inventory we worked most all night when the store was closed and carried clip boards with paper and wrote down the item, the color, and the number. Many items still didn't have bar codes on them.


I'm with you, been there done that. I worked in a store that had enlarged and added a fabric and craft department. The first year at inventory time was AWFUL. We had to count everything--tiny loose styrofoam balls etc and write it all down and he tried to do it while the store was open. After one day he decided overnight was better. Oh my it is good to be retired.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!


It's true, all products have to be out of the warehouse within 24 hours after the truck arrives. But check on top of the yarn bins....that is where the overstock is kept. And the cashiers usually don't know anything about the stock or any craft.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Joann's, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby all in the same area. I most of the time order yarn online as none of those stores carry more than 5 or 6 of the same color let alone the same dye lot. Joann's is getting better but they carry very few yarns other than acrylics....the only LYS in the area 
Is not too handy and pretty pricy....so online ....jj


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> wheatensRus said:
> 
> 
> > I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!
> ...


I have never looked up to see if my Michaels has extra stock up above but every time I have asked if they have more it is always, no, everything is out.


----------



## Sulla (May 25, 2011)

I think you're making too big a deal about dye lots; there really isn't any difference between them if you examine them closely; perhaps occasionally, but rarely....if you have a Hobby Lobby near you they have quite a nice selection of yarn....Patternworks catalog used to but now all they sell is ticky tacky high priced gadgets....cheers!


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to the michaels here and they did not have enough of one dye lot. I asked the lady if she had more in the back she said no but that I could order it . She said that it comes 3 skeins to a bag . I ordered 12 skeins paid in advance got the sale price and recieved it in less than a week.


----------



## carolrebhun (Feb 20, 2012)

I, too am frustrated with that store---while knitting hats for a charity using my left over yarn I occasionally will purchase yarn. That is fine for I time my visits to Michael's when I can use a coupon. But on one occasion I went off without my coupon and they don't carry any extra flyers or coupons in their stores. They are truly the most un-accomodating retailer I can think of. But my last experience at Jo-Ann Fabrics even beat them. I hate to think of what other irritating things we are going to encounter.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

My Michaels is usually pretty good, nice helpful people. However last summer I was looking for a particular yarn, a young fellow was stocking the shelves...I asked him about the yarn and he said..."lady it's summer, no one wants that until winter!" I informed him of a crafter's need to start early and that we knit/crochet all year. He had no idea, so I guess his Mom and G-ma didn't knit


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I find Michael's don't carry regular everyday wool, and shop there very seldom. Our local Stedman's has more of a selection than Michael's and they will order wool that you want


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!


Last time i was at Michaels looking for a particular yarn by Lion Brand, the sales gal went into the stock room twice to check for me. She couldn't have been more helpful, even my hubbie was impressed. And no, they didn't have what I was looking for, so I just made the best of it. I have ordered yarn from Michaels, and misc. items from JoAnn's ONLINE - and have been very happy with my orders. I think it just depends on the store and people working in it !!


----------



## JEANNE STAUSS (Aug 29, 2011)

Same here - I order online and always get what I want within a few days. Sure, you pay for postage, but it's better than wasting gas and not finding what you want. Try it.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

I was referring to name brand yarns that would be identical to any retail store location, not anything proprietary.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sulla said:


> I think you're making too big a deal about dye lots; there really isn't any difference between them if you examine them closely; perhaps occasionally, but rarely....if you have a Hobby Lobby near you they have quite a nice selection of yarn....Patternworks catalog used to but now all they sell is ticky tacky high priced gadgets....cheers!


I think you have to check variegated yarn more closely. I have seen some of that be really different in color. I have taken some different dye lots and worked with them and kept my receipt in case I had to take it back. A lot of acrylics say no dye lot but if I am working with an expensive wool or a more expensive yarn in general, I always insist on the same dye lot. Has anyone bought yarn thinking you have one color, only to find out when you get it home it is a totally different color? That darn store lighting. Have to watch that too.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

The michaels you were shopping at may have been one of their "outlet" stores, which means left overs and odd and ends from other Michael stores are sent there to be sold. Such a Michael's is my local one and I hate it. Very rare that I go in there for anything other then for large jar candles that I can buy for around $3 when on sale. 

I am fortunate that I have a wonderful JoAnn's with 10 aisles of yarn choices. And they always have good coupons and will also accept coupons from other stores including Michael's.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

My daughter gave me a $100. gift card for Michaels. I have been there 3 times in the last 3 weeks, I thought if I waited a week in between visits that it would get better. I was wrong. The dye lots are not the same, the bins are mostly empty, yes I looked in the bins on the floor, no luck. Seems like Michaels has everything but yarn. Very disappointed.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

There can be a huge difference in dye color lots. That is why on most yarn labels it says to be sure and purchase the same dye lot at one time. The companies put that message on their labels for a reason. And yes, you can see the biggest difference in dye lots in varigated yarns even tho it may be called the same color.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

That is too bad, you should write a letter to Michael's main offices, that clerk should have offered to order more. Or even a percentage off your purchases.

http://www.michaels.com/About-Us/About-Us,default,pg.html

Companies like to know what is going on in their stores you would be doing them a favor, and possibly get some valuable coupons too.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

You can't get customer service and cheap yarn at the same place. It costs the store to train and maintain knowledgable staff. Big box stores can sell cheap yarn at a low price because they don't have those costs. 
My LYS has a staff that is so knowledgable and helpful. The few cheap yarns they carry do cost a few cents more. But, you are paying for that knowledge and they are so well staffed that I never have to wait in line. If you plan ahead you can do very well online with beating shipping costs. Instant gratification is expensive.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

My girlfriend worked the yarn dept in Michaels a few years ago...she was knowledgeable about yarns, knitting, crochet etc. She told me that the individual stores request certain merchandise, but the main office decides on what mechandise should(& when will) be delivered, so the individual stores really have no choice.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I am a LYS owner and if I do not have enough of the same dye lot in a color for someone, I will special order it in for the customer. Also, if they have purchased a yarn and run short by a ball or so I will right down the dye lot number and try and get the same one for them if it hasn't been too long. We are loyal to our customers because we know that they are the ones who keep us in business. I have a dish cloth contest coming up next month and a knitting bee, potluck, swap and fashion show coming up in May for my customers. The big box stores and on line businesses cannot provide the services that a LYS can.


----------



## Holly A (Jul 21, 2011)

Michaels is the only game in my town. I do like yarn shops and trust me before I go on a trip I research the area for yarn shops. Not everyone can travel or have the money for the expensive yarns. I don't think Michaels or any of the other stores are cheap. Price the yarn by yardage and you will find they aren not cheap. We didn't have any sock yarn either. When I explained to the buyer planner, where I live and it is an HOUR drive in one direction to Joanns in 3 different directions he got a better sense of the location. We now have more yarn than we have ever had. My small knitting group is now able to buy yarn locally. I use the internet but some of our seniors don't like shopping on the internet. We (knitgroup) go on yarn trips which they just love. If everyone writes and calls maybe they will get what the customer wants.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

just another point in favor of redheart. i just bought a skein of a 20 year old colour and it matches perfectly!!! i would rather have redheart than fancy (expensive) yarns that aren't spun well.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I find scattered dye lots at ALL the stores...Joann's, Hobby Lobby and Michael's. I've had the problem for years. I do most of yarn buying on-line.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I find Michaels to be a very frustrating place to try and shop. I usually go to Joanns. It is not much better, however, they will special order any quantity of yarn for you, and honor the sale price, coupons, etc. The drawback is that it is not returnable, is paid for at time of order and takes several days to arrive.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I am learning the hard way that it's probably necessary to order extra yarn when ordering online for some projects, unless it's a no dye lot yarn. 

I'm beginning to think that for bigger projects it probably will pay in the future to visit an LYS, cheaper online or not. Just discovered there is an LYS in town that carries one of my favorite brands. Found it through the map on their site. LYS owners, thank you for giving me reasons to justify the expense of an LYS if DH objects!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


Poor customer service, if you ask me. My local Michael's has signs all over the yarn aisles stating something to the effect that if you don't see enough yarn for your project, ask and they may have more.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You need to remember these big box stores are the current 5 & 10 cent stores of old. There is a Ben Franklin in my area which is a smaller version of the Michael's type stores.


You mean Ben Franklin's still exists? Wow, I wish.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

MarionP said:


> My daughter gave me a $100. gift card for Michaels. I have been there 3 times in the last 3 weeks, I thought if I waited a week in between visits that it would get better. I was wrong. The dye lots are not the same, the bins are mostly empty, yes I looked in the bins on the floor, no luck. Seems like Michaels has everything but yarn. Very disappointed.


It's February ........ everything is sold or has been discounted for clearance by now. The new spring yarns are probably on order and will be arriving......I find the same with clothing, etc during February - for Retailers it is kind of a dead month.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> Both stores are working overtime at losing yarn customers and closing out in store yarn sales. I say phooey on them. I don't waste my time shopping there now. I drive farther to lys's and get good service. I order online and save time and frustration formerly wasted at those stores.


Birdgirl, I agree with you. They just made the Joann's near me "smaller." The store is half the size it used to be. Why? Who knows. Probably to save money. You can't even get two carts side-by-side down any aisle now. Someone has to back out and go around if they want to shop down the same aisle. I told them they are going to lose me as a customer and she said a lot of people are complaining. I drove out of my way yesterday to go to another Joann's, but it was the same way. Frustrating!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I've had the same problem at JoAnn's. They used to have a better yarn selection but seem to be getting more novelty yarn, cheaper yarn and not good quality yarn. Hard to find good colors in wool. Although the had alpaca they only and 2 colors. Michaels here in Wa. suks :thumbdown:There yarn is so yuky I refuse to go look at it anymore. We have a wonderful yarn store called Acorn. and they have ceiling to floor yarn bins(well just about). If they don't have what you want they will order it and not at your expense. Good store to buy basic.Where on line do all you buy your yarn.
I haven't tried that yet but give me some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

If he had said that too me I would have asked to see the manager. Did you know that wallmart was sold out to a group of attorneys? That is why you have seen so many changes lately.


----------



## ritap (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with your assesment of MIchaels. They are not helpful at all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The odd dye lots happen because people buy just a couple of balls. Over and over... So the bin ends up with several dye lots. Michaels advertises that they will order in quantity for you, upon request. Take them up on it.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

There is only one place I know that I can go buy yarn and get enought for example for a sweater of the same dye lot. This is a dedicated yarn shop but you can never find enough yarn even of the same color (forget dyelots) at the big chains. 

I agree you have to go on line to get it -- pretty ridiculous really.


----------



## Greenkid (Dec 19, 2011)

First, Sorry to hear of your experience, but we need to remember that this is Michaels--the craft mega mart--and not your friendly neighborhood yarn store. The goal at Michaels is to have a lot of varied crafting supplies for people who like to dabble in different crafts. However, if you are an expert or looking to make specific items with higher end yarns, you will need to go to a yarn shop or online to buy your materials. You will never find high end or specialty yarns at Michaels, but if you want to try a new craft or make something with a Girl Scout troup, Michaels is the best place to go. So rather than get mad at Michaels, try remembering what it's there for--a great place for novices--and realize that your skills have now allowed you to graduate to more expensive yarns and knitting specific sites.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I very seldom go to Joann's for yarn. Their selection is very small. The Joann stores around this area cater more to the fabircs and artificial flowers. Michaels has a nice stock of yarns but is back in a corner with very poor lighting. I have to walk to the end of the aisle to read the labels.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> I've had the same problem at JoAnn's. They used to have a better yarn selection but seem to be getting more novelty yarn, cheaper yarn and not good quality yarn. Hard to find good colors in wool. Although the had alpaca they only and 2 colors. Michaels here in Wa. suks :thumbdown:There yarn is so yuky I refuse to go look at it anymore. We have a wonderful yarn store called Acorn. and they have ceiling to floor yarn bins(well just about). If they don't have what you want they will order it and not at your expense. Good store to buy basic.Where on line do all you buy your yarn.
> I haven't tried that yet but give me some suggestions. Thanks


My favorites are WEBS:
http://www.yarn.com/
Little Knits:
http://www.littleknits.com/
Jimmy Beans Wool:
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/
and Elann:
http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/

And there are loads of others! Do a Google search!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

At the Michaels in Encino, CA. they offer to order any yarn for you that they carry. Most of Michaels yarns do not come in dye lots so there is no problem but I have always found them very accommodating with regards to ordering specific colors that I am unable to find on their shelves. Check if the Michaels near you has the same policy.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, I agree with all you ladies. I have been told the same thing at Michael's and Joan's that whatever is out is out. The truck comes in on (whatever day) and no they can't get a hold of another store. Yes, I do agree that we are forced to shop on line for our yarns - I would like to see and touch before I buy especially if it is a new yarn I have never used. It's almost like the yarn department is a secondary part of their business and everything else is more in demand.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

The main reason many order from the web!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I feel your pain. I run into that constantly and only go there now as a last resort. I even spoke to a manager and she told me I needed to call their 800 number ! After I called them they told me that the manager should have one, offered me a raincheck since the item was on sale and two offered to order the yarn for me. I only needed 4 skeins and in the bin of about 8 could only come up with 3 that matched. Even if the yarn is not on sale I can never find matching dye lots. The manager tried to blame the manufacturers for not sending all the same lot but I worked in a yarn store and we would get the same lot boxes and boxes of yarn. I don't think they really care.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

I know this is going to be a stupied question. But I have always been told that the only question that is stupied is the one not asked. So please be patient with me. What does LYS and DS mean??? I have been seeing that for the longest time on here and am just now getting the courage to ask.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I carry a bit of everything in my shop. I have a staple yarn on my shelves that is a very nice quality of yarn and comes in a range of colors that will suit men, women, children, babies, home decor etc..great for those on a budget. I also have novelty yarns, middle of the road and high end yarns. Also, kits for those traveling and on the go. I also have a basket for the discontinued, odd balls and dye lots, and discounted yarns. I also have specials every month and teach beginner to advanced classes in crocheting and knitting. Customers are more then welcome to come on a daily basis to SSK (sit, sip and knit) If my customers by their yarn from me, they are encouraged to display the finished product in the shop or sell it. I try to involve my customer and be user friendly. We have a great time learning, sharing and giving back to the community by knitting and crocheting chemo hats for the Canadian Cancer Society.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

LYS local yarn shop not sure about DS ?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

This has happened to me too...VERY frustrating!!!!!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

So frustrating, indeed. But I think the craft stores purchase their inventory (of all their craft items) based on a certain number they can feasibly fit into their bins, what has sold best in the past, and they are locked into a very limited number of yarn purveyors. They are trying to be all things to all people and they don't focus on knitters/crocheters. Yarn is a very small percentage of their overall inventory. And if they only get 10 balls of a certain dye lot and someone buys 6, that last 4 may not be enough for the next person who needed to buy 12! If you have a lys nearby, try it/them--they can be more in tune to their customers. But sometimes you will encounter the same problem there. Yarn stock just diminishes--especially if it's popular. By the way, Michaels and JoAnns have on-line stores. Maybe it's possible to check if they have more of the dye lot you need??


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hello everyone i,m glad that has trouble finding yarn at michaels. i think that when they hire sales people,they should have some idea of what they are selling. i asked if they had more yarn of the same dye lot. the girl looked at me as if i had asked her to buy it for me. when i explained dye lot, i got if it's not there we don't have it. appy knitting


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hate this!! I usually go to the store to feel and see what yarn I want, write it down and then go home an order it online so I can have the quantity I want in the color I want.


----------



## Mary Beth1 (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not only Michael's , the store that keeps you wondering why you ever went there, JoAnn's coupons mostly say "---%
off on regularly priced merchandise". Rarely is there anything NOT on sale. Upon cashing out, I asked the clerk if these coupons were worth anything, and she said, "There is not much here that is not on sale, so NO."


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> It's for reasons like these that I do most of my yarn buying online. Occasionally I will go to Michael's or even Walmart for small projects. For larger pojects it's best to shop online. That way you can be assured your getting the same dye lot...just get enough to finish your pattern.


The problem I had with ordering a large amount online of yarn, was my monitor didn't show the correct color...
ordered 6 Super savers in Red Heart---the actual color was about 3 colors darker than my monitor showed.
I didn't send it back--but I should have.
So ordering a color I am not familiar with is out for me online.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mary Beth1 said:


> It's not only Michael's , the store that keeps you wondering why you ever went there, JoAnn's coupons mostly say "---%
> off on regularly priced merchandise". Rarely is there anything NOT on sale. Upon cashing out, I asked the clerk if these coupons were worth anything, and she said, "There is not much here that is not on sale, so NO."


I totally agree, why not just have the regular price set at a normal amount & forego coupons.
I hate remembering to have my coupons on me-- I live 25 miles one way from this store.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I have to agree with all of you regarding Michaels. When they advertise their sales, I get to the point of not even going because I know I will 'never' find enough of the same die lot for the color that I want. I have heard several times that you don't have to worry about the die lot numbers all being the same, however, I don't trust that. I got stuck once with not checking the die lot for the yarn that I purchased. Got half way through my sweater and found two different colors. Was very disappointed. I don't take that chance ever again.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

killashandra said:


> wheatensRus said:
> 
> 
> > I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


This is a very good idea! I have done this on several occaisions.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't shop at Michael's for anything. I had the "lot" problem years ago. The store is crowded and always appears dirty and the employees are not helpful. With that said, I enjoy my trips to the local Needlecraft Cottage.


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

It seems that craft stores are becoming very specialized lately. When I made my last sweater it called for a separating zipper. I was astounded to find that I had to go to four stores to find any zippers at all. I did find one zipper in white, one in black, and one in camoflauge. I bought the white one. Luckily, for me that lady who is installing the zipper for me, had a yellow separating zipper to match the sweater. We agreed that she could keep the white zipper and put in her zipper. She told me she can't find most of the sewing supplies she needs in town. It seems if it isn't for a quilt they don't have it. My WalMart had no material at all and just a few supplies for sewing. The yarn section is smaller everytime I go there. I live in a small town, but we used to have marvelous craft stores, but now it is getting really hard to find supplies for any craft at all.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

last yarn purchase ... norwiegen ski sweater, 5 colors, got @ michaels, red heart super saver, 7 oz skeins NO DIE LOT

convinced it's not particularily michaels but the demographics involved

we have 2 here, 1 near MSU & the other way on the west side of town. msu store has everything u need. west side, 4get it


----------



## lindang49 (Jan 22, 2012)

I, too, am disappointed with Michael"s and Joanne's for the same reason. When Joann's opened in my town, I was so pleased, but now their stock is very hit and miss and much more limited than when they first opened. I have also resorted to on line shopping.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been ordering online because of the limited colors available locally. I have found that just because you order online--you do not always get the same dye lot, even if the yarn is in a sealed package!
The Waverly yarn that I have been recently cussin' has 3 different dyelots in a sealed 3 pack!
Sometimes I wonder if these name brand stores don't get the end runs of stuff since the LYS seem to always have the matching dye lots but the ones here charge almost double for some yarns!
I still laugh everytime I see the LYS abbreviation--a long time store here is called Lumber Yard Supply and the initials are in big letters on the doors of their trucks and have been for many years!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

When I shop for yarn, I expect to become excited--kind of that "first kiss" moment. I never get it at Michaels or Joanns! But the moment I walk into a nice yarn shop, I nearly swoon. That is my litmus test for buying yarn. Luckily I live near a number of yarn stores as well as craft stores, so I do have options. I know some people are not that fortunate. But don't give up buying online. Ask if you can get a color sample of what you plan to order. The good on-line stores, as well as the yarn companies themselves, have customer service folks who do seem to know what they are talking about. I never expect anyone at a big box store of any kind to know enough about the products the store sells. The sheer number of items makes it impossible, and the employees don't always have an interest in them either. A specialty store changes that equation.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

If my small-town Ben Franklin can't order it for me, I buy online at Knitpicks or similar. Better selection, better service. There are too many stores which happen to sell yarn (WalMart, Michael's, JoAnn's, vs yarn stores where that is the core of their stock and unfortunately, unless one lives in an urban or suburban area, there likely is no true yarn store within easy shopping distance.


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have had similar experience at Michaels. I have looked in the bins and while I did find more yarn, it was not the same dye lot. I guess what I don't understand is why they would have 15 skeins of one color but 6 dye lots. You would think there would be at most 2 lots for that number of skeins.
> 
> I guess asking a manager may help, but it seems to be a more systemic problem with their purchasing or shipping depts than with the store management. Perhaps Michaels does not understand about dyes lots.


Individual stores are not serviced by the vendor (yarn companies). They are serviced by their own distribution centers. When the computer database decides that the yarn inventory is low, the manager orders "more yarn" from the depleted inventory. He/she has no say about lot numbers, colors, etc. The person at the distribution center takes the order and retrieves the items from large bins. The order says 50 skeins of yarn, the person just grabs 50 skeins of yarn. They are rushed so don't have time to check for lot numbers.

Most of the major chain stores have distribution centers and operate this way.

Hope this explains somewhat what the stores experience.

I am an ex trucker and have seen this happen thousands of times.


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

I find that the Micheal's here has downsized it's wool section.There are no other stores that sell wool except for Zeller's and Wal Mart!I order from Mary Maxim.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My local Michael's has posted signs that if they don't have enough in stock for your project, they will order for your specific project. Can't hurt to ask, can it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> My Michaels has signs up all over the yarn bins to let customers know they will special order enough yarn of the same dye lot for customers planning large projects.


Ditto, plus I've had the same experience at JoAnn's where the saleslady told me that if I need more of a certain dye lot to let them know, they could get it for me. They could even get more of the yarn I purchased some time ago as long as I had the dye lot number. I guess not all stores have the same attitude toward customer satisfaction.


----------



## sxyknittyktty (Feb 20, 2012)

I get so excited when I find a pattern that I am attracted to and click with only to be greatly let down by the local merchants that dont carry the supplies needed. I have to buy on line if I really want it bad enough. Not real keen on that because pictures can be decieving. I like to touch and feel before I buy. Retailers if they sell the patterns they should carry the supplies for it. Bummed!


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


You really can find some great yarns on line, much nicer than Michaels and almost at the same cost.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

MarionP said:


> I know this is going to be a stupied question. But I have always been told that the only question that is stupied is the one not asked. So please be patient with me. What does LYS and DS mean??? I have been seeing that for the longest time on here and am just now getting the courage to ask.


LYS = local yarn store - don't know what DS means


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

That very problem is what sent me to ordering yarn online.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I think what people are saying about store employees not understanding dye lots is true. It's a shame the larger craft stores don't pay more attention to yarn craft.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> wheatensRus said:
> 
> 
> > I have been told at other Michaels locations that if it isn't in the bins or the trays below there's none in the back!!!!!
> ...


Quite right - they don't "stock" anything anymore. It costs money and loses money for them - so say the high guys at headquarters from their ivory towers. Stock is now warehoused in one or two locations around the U.S. They have employees who order for each location of craft store and they decide what the store needs and ship it out to them. Stores will send in a list of what they want/need, but ultimately the decision is the warehouse persons, and not the stores. When the store "runs out" or an item, what's left is usually dropped in price or put back in the warehouse for a holiday sale.

It's sad how it's turned out.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't have a Michaels really close, but last week I went into a very small JoAnns and told them I needed 15 balls of something in the same dye lot. They said I could pay for it now and they would order it. They could do that if their warehouse had what I needed in stock. I haven't done it yet as that would make the sweater I'm wanting to do pretty darn pricey. Thought I might try looking at the Ice yarns everyone seems to be talking about.


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

I had the same problem with Michaels. Found a great afghan pattern I wanted to do for my husband for Christmas a few years ago but couldn't get enough of the same dye lot in the yarn I wanted. When I asked, I was told they didn't order in dye lots and just took whatever was sent . They wouldn't do a special order either. I ended up getting a different yarn which worked out alright but I am still annoyed over that. Don't they want our business?


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

check your local store and find out what day the shipments of yarn come in. I was at an A.C. Moore store sometime ago and complained to a clerk about the lack of knitting needles, etc. She said the new stock comes on Tuesdays. 

Clerks aren't well trained from what I've seen. I asked in either a Michael's or A.C. Moore about perforated paper (for cross stitch) and was told politely that I didn't know what I was talking about. Perforated paper is very popular for cross stitching. He didn't know the stock.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I was lucky, I got the last size 5mm circular knitting needle, and got to use my 50% off coupon. It was a first, usually they don't have the size I'm looking for.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've had the problem of insufficient skeins of the same dyelot. I just buy something else and keep knitting!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I think what people are saying about store employees not understanding dye lots is true. It's a shame the larger craft stores don't pay more attention to yarn craft.


In our Micheal's the yarn and knitting dept. is quite small, and no one there really know's anything about knitting, the store is huge. so I guess they don't specialize in that dept. actually any dept. it seem's to me, the employee's are just there for the sake of having a job.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

What I find amazing here is that we often believe that we are the only people that shop in these stores! I have shopped at MIchaels, JoAnn's and Walmart and usually I can get there early enough before people have picked over everything. But there are times when I cannot and I am usually treated to why I am glad that my parents raised me the way that they did. Yarn all over the place, wrappers torn, yarn deliberately unwound and just put back! The stores are not doing this, customers are! This is why stores do not put out a lot of yarn. Some customers have a complete lack of respect for others. And, I have taken advantage of Michaels buy in bulk. Received the email that it was in in three days and got a special 20 percent off coupon!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

When that happens to me, I check w/other Michael's stores withing a 10 radius to see if they have that yarn in the same dye lot... they will hold it for you until u get there. Same thing with Joanne's.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

My best tale was from a Michael's in West Virginia. I found a project bag that I wanted real bad. It was a $50 bag and they had a coupon posted on their board for 50% off on any one item. Since I am not from that area, I asked if they had sale papers that I could cut a coupon out of and was told that they no longer do it that way. You have to retrieve your coupons online now. Well, I didn't have a computer or printer on me and had not signed up any way since I don't have a local Michael's where I now live, in another state. So, they lost a sale because I couldn't retrieve a coupon from anywhere. No exceptions. Made absolutely no sense to me. It was a great bag, too.


----------



## GAmatti (Aug 13, 2011)

I was at Michaels today and special ordered enough yarn for a large project. It will be in on March 10th. The one girl was really helpful. I had to place the order in the frame department.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


Over the past couple of years I have learned to avoid Michaels & Joanns at all costs, unless I absolutely have to! Their stock & customer service both stink.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Micheal's is bad enough, I've never heard of Joann's, I guess they aren't in B.C.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I found the same thing last week at Michael with dye lots. The yarn was on sale, but it was one of each diff. lot, thank goodness I only needed 2 skeins and finally found two the same, but it isn't the first time it has happened. AC Moore isn't quite as bad.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I ran out of thread for a 16x20 inch project from Lee Wards (only needed one skein, but wanted two just in case). They didn't have any matching dye lots, nor anyone around for 50 miles. After calling all over Texas, I finally found the correct dye lot at Lee Wards in Houston. I live in Dallas. My daughter and I grabbed the car and off we went. Did the trip up and back in one day, but boy! Was it rough (approx 800 miles round trip). Sometimes, we crafters have to do what we have to do. I promised my husband, never to do that again without letting him know - in advance. He was soooooooooooo upset! (I went while he was at work.)


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Our Jo-anns has hardly any yarn but thank goodness they have material, because they are the only store that carries material around here. There is a fabric mill about 1/2 hr. away but they don't have very resonable prices. Great stuff for big jobs like when I recovered my dining room chairs, but not for the small stuff like the tooth fairy pillows I just made.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

went to michaels,, saw that the bernant waverly is marked down to 2.50..they only had one black so i asked if they had more he said no but i could try another location.. i said ok... another store had all the black i ever wanted.. i asked him if it was the same price as this store and he said yes.. i had my daughter go pick it up and and come to find out it was 3.99 over there and and she exlained the situation.. still wouldnt budge from the price and grrr she went ahead and got them anyways... im not impressed by michaels anymore.. a very poor quality store and staff...


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

I so agree! Maybe the owners should read these comments and shape up- Poor Management is inexcusable these days!!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Joss said:


> It is a smaller Jo-anns and there was only 2 aisles of yarn. Only one endcap of their sensations yarn. Just ended up buying 1 skein of yarn to try knitting a potato chip scarf and a ball of fun fur. Oh well.


Same probem in my area... store rep toldme I had to go to the Joann "SuperStore"... Of course, I asked why they weren't identified as such on the "find a store" page on their web site.... but don't let's start on THAT!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> I ran out of thread for a 16x20 inch project from Lee Wards (only needed one skein, but wanted two just in case). They didn't have any matching dye lots, nor anyone around for 50 miles. After calling all over Texas, I finally found the correct dye lot at Lee Wards in Houston. I live in Dallas. My daughter and I grabbed the car and off we went. Did the trip up and back in one day, but boy! Was it rough (approx 800 miles round trip). Sometimes, we crafters have to do what we have to do. I promised my husband, never to do that again without letting him know - in advance. He was soooooooooooo upset! (I went while he was at work.)


I thought I was nut's to go 20min each way for a circular needle, I guess we're all the same. no one understand's except you KP folk.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

At Joanne's online, a yarn color is always shown in a specific ad but I haven't been able to get that color in more than a year. I have even asked why they continue to showcase that color if it's not available? No response.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Our Spotlight will order the same dye lot into to the store if you can't find it on their shelves. I bought nearly enough of the yarn but had one ball which was different, I will use that on the basks (ribbings) instead of the full item I am knitting.


I am afraid not all spotlight stores are like yours Mavisb unfortunately They are not real helpful in our store now they have moved into their big new store, seems they are only interested in young workers that they don't have to pay a lot, instead of employing people with knitting or crocheting skills. This is why I travel to Grafton to Lindcraft or wait till I visit Family In Port Macquarie and go to their Lindcraft store.
It is sad really because before Spotlight came to our city we had terrific craft stores and material stores, now over the years they have been forced to close up. 
:thumbdown: :-(


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I finally found the correct dye lot at Lee Wards in Houston. I live in Dallas. My daughter and I grabbed the car and off we went. Did the trip up and back in one day, but boy! Was it rough (approx 800 miles round trip). Sometimes, we crafters have to do what we have to do. [/quote]
I thought I was nut's to go 20min each way for a circular needle, I guess we're all the same. no one understand's except you KP folk.
 [/quote]

True. True. My problem was that I had finished everything but the background and was one skein away from finishing. My husband just didn't understand the need to go 800 miles to get the final skein, no matter what it cost. You're right - only US understand. LOL


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not waste my time being told by a salesperson, too bad. What I do do is send an email to the corporate office, advising them of the problem, and at the same time let them know that if they do not wish to have business from us knitters and crocheters, I will make sure that through the grapevine and various sites, the word is spread.
Our Michaels does have a sign that says they will order in bulk, but so far no one has been able to tell me what they consider bulk.
On the other hand, "You can't fix stupid, so why try"?


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

I'm glad to hear they will order for you if you need a greater number of balls of yarn. It wouldn't be practical for them to keep 8 or 10 balls of each color.


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

big stores seem to do this alot very upsetting and they wonder why more order on line ....I think it hurts the small stores more


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


 The same thing happened to me at both JoAnn's and Michael's. The problem with buying it on line, besides the shipping charges, is that the color charts are not what the real colors are!


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

We have such good luck with independent stores, that Michaels is our last stop ( only under duress).
There is a Lovely Yarn shop in Listowel, Lens Mills has great selection ( in the dumpiest awful looking place I've ever seen) Great fabric, yarns and supplies. Wool Thyme in Kingston and Ottawa are to die for. I am more familiar with the Ottawa Store which is so huge and the staff so good you swoon at the sights and feel of the yarns - you name it they have it!! So hunt a bit, I found some dreamy yarn in a small yarn shop in Owen Sound called Riverside yarns ( I think). I get the hunt fever and head out nose to the wind, head up and smell out the stuff! Try it you might be surprised what you find!!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Michaels is great if you don't know what you want. If you need 6 or 7 of one kind - forget it, what you see is what you get. And the salespeople don't seem to care. I rarely go into Michaels. I go to Hancock or JoAnn or the LYS or Knitpicks.


----------



## Sunshine Knitter (Oct 30, 2011)

I recently asked a clerk at Michael's about ordering enough to make a sweater in order to get the same dye lot, and was told that six is the largest amount they could assure would come with the same dye lot because all their yarns are packed six to a package. I ordered online for current project too, and am so pleased with the yarn. I can also get yarns that are not available locally.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I do mail orders as well. I accept Pay Pal or Canada Post money orders.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I do mail orders as well. I accept Pay Pal or Canada Post money orders.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank heavens for the LYS, so that I do have a choice for my knitting. However, I also sew and JoAnns is the only fabric store we have left. Unless I am making a quilt, their selection of fabric is totally pathetic. I can rarely even find the suggested fabric for a pattern. They no longer even carry non-fusible interfacing. It is very frustrating. I end up spending hours just trying to find something that will work for a pattern instead of trying to decide between several possible choices like I used to be able to do. They have 3 aisles of yarn, but the same dye lot issue as everyone has mentioned. But there are many aisles of cheap plastic ornaments for whatevr the next holiday is.


----------



## ami2001 (Feb 16, 2012)

that is why i try to go and support small locally owned knitting stores. not only do they have wonderful yarn selections but if they do not have enough in stock they are always helpful and order yarns for me no Michael's for me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lynn Joyce said:


> Michaels in N.Y. Is a nightmare also! They never have enough stock and are so unhelpful - disaster! AND there are so few wool shops around ! uGH


where in NY are you? NYC has so many yarn stores to look in.
upstate we have a michaels in/near each city + a joanns and at least 1 hobby lobby in the region. there are also a few LYSs, one even in my very small town. but as i have stated before, i am sick of michaels, et al, quite literally. their store scents are enough to kill. last time there, i really got sick and i hate being sick.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

to WheatonRus:
I have found that problem also...2 things you can do...1) Buy 2 different dyelots and use one entire skein and then use the 2nd...keep doing this til you are finished, you won't be able to tell where one stops and the other begins! 2)Order from the website....I have found the JoAnns website to be really fast....In fact I get better service from the website than I ever get from the store! AND most of the time you can use the coupons!!! And with the cost of gasoline my DH says it is cheaper to pay postage than to drive 45 minutes to town for yarn!
Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Lynn Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Michaels in N.Y. Is a nightmare also! They never have enough stock and are so unhelpful - disaster! AND there are so few wool shops around ! uGH
> ...


I've complained to JoAnn's about entering their store. It makes me ill - the heavy scent of pine cones (or whatever it is) is absolutely disgusting. No one does anything about it. I try not to go there. I try Hancock's first, but Hancock's doesn't have the same quality of product. However, for me, I'd rather not have to fight nausea.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> wheatensRus said:
> 
> 
> > I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I've been told at a Michaels that I should just order online if I want something. And why is the unemployment rate high?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Lynn Joyce said:
> ...


the scents are mainly petroleum based and/or other noxious chemicals.
they are cheaply made and obviously very strong. i think it is a good sign when you are conscious of how bad they are. if it were just cleaners the store could be lobbied to use another safer product. but these scents are in the very products they sell. to rid the stores of these smells, i think it would mean changing their very business model of selling cheaper products. and so many of these products come from countries like china where there are even less controls for these types of products than in the US


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

Sunshine Knitter said:


> I recently asked a clerk at Michael's about ordering enough to make a sweater in order to get the same dye lot, and was told that six is the largest amount they could assure would come with the same dye lot because all their yarns are packed six to a package. I ordered online for current project too, and am so pleased with the yarn. I can also get yarns that are not available locally.


My local Michael's went out of business and now we don't have a LYS. I really want to order online but don't know the online stores well enough; some have high shipping costs, some have poor quality, some the colors are way off. I would love a LYS.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Re: Not enough of the right dye lot in your stores...
If you don['t have a good local yarn store (LYS) nearby, then I would suggest that you shop on-line in the future. Most mainstream craft stores are lacking in experienced clerks who would understand your situation. Most on-line stores carry a nice variety of quality yarns in sufficient dye lots to satisfy most of their customers. Good luck!


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

Janette777 
Is Listowel very far from you, I haven't been there but some one told me there is a big warehouse for yarn there.I will try to get more information for you.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

The Joanns near me took over the vacant place next door...and has lots more fabric and less yarn. If you complain, they tell you that you're wrong , they have the same yarns as before. But they have way less of the colors and not enough of one dye lot to do a project... And nobody who works there knows a thing about the yarn. They just brush you off.

If I am going to be a non person, I'll shop online.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

pridie said:


> I am a LYS owner and if I do not have enough of the same dye lot in a color for someone, I will special order it in for the customer. Also, if they have purchased a yarn and run short by a ball or so I will right down the dye lot number and try and get the same one for them if it hasn't been too long. We are loyal to our customers because we know that they are the ones who keep us in business. I have a dish cloth contest coming up next month and a knitting bee, potluck, swap and fashion show coming up in May for my customers. The big box stores and on line businesses cannot provide the services that a LYS can.


Thank you for your input. I'm a great believer in supporting my local merchants but we are on a very limited income at the moment so I haven't even been in to our local LYS which opened about a year or so ago. Our income should be better in June so I will check out my LYS ahead of time and get to know them (and see what classes, etc. they have). I will plan a project so I can get the yarn in June (I'll make sure what yarns they plan on having in June so I won't be dissapointed). We have a local WalMart with limited yarn and a JoAnn's and Michael's about 45 minutes away but we rarely go off the island so I haven't been buying anything lately.


----------



## cottonone (Feb 13, 2012)

I need to ask a question. I have learned the knit stitch and the purl stitch in tunisian crochet. Can I use a knitting pattern to go by with the tunisian needle? I don't know if I am making sense or not. Or do I have to have a tunisian pattern to stitch by?


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

That is fine if you are making a large project and/or live close enough to the store to run back and pick up the order when it arrives. I live 1 1/2 drive from the closest Michaels and JoAnn's and even further from a specialty yarn store. I find myself so frustratated in trying to find yarn I like. I love to shop and feel the yarn (I am a true yarn lover). I most often end up sending for yarn from off the internet.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I worked at JoAnns for a few months, the pay was insulting but I was basically there for the employee discount - after awhile it just wasn't worth it so I left. They asked me to come back part time and I was willing to, but there was a new thing, a test potential employees have to take. I failed because I said that, if JoAnn's didn't have what the customer was looking for, I would tell them where they could find it.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

cottonone said:


> I need to ask a question. I have learned the knit stitch and the purl stitch in tunisian crochet. Can I use a knitting pattern to go by with the tunisian needle? I don't know if I am making sense or not. Or do I have to have a tunisian pattern to stitch by?


If you're doing Tunisian, and have a Tunisian needle, stay with Tunisian - otherwise it won't turn out like you're expecting. Make a swatch - this will tell you what you need to know. But, my experience is that you can't change Tunisian.


----------



## Brenda48 (Feb 11, 2011)

I worked for Michaels for over five years. Four of those I was in charge of the yarn department. The warehouse pulls the yarn to send to the store. If you are getting 6 skeins, they pull 2 packages and so on. They send to many of the stores from the warehouse. They don't look at dye lots. There were times that I got 5 or 6 packages of the same yarn and maybe 2 or 3 would have the same lot number. Most of the people that work there couldn't care less about your problem. We were told to tell customers that we could not guarantee dye lots. I retired from there in August of 2010. I just couldn't take it any longer. I now have a great job at Lion Brand Yarn Outlet in Carlstadt, New Jersey. If you are ever in the area, stop by.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> janette777 said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Ontario Cda it is very difficult to find any selection at all unless you go online or to a town (St Thomas) 30 mi away to the LYS. The things the Walmart's, Zellers, Michael's carry are the lowest end of the line acrylics - no sock yarn even. If anyone out there close to London knows of a place to get yarn in town pls let me know. Thanks
> ...


Hi. I love Diamond Yarns and I buy them quite often at the Little Red Mitten in St. Thomas. I really like working with the Galloway wool for sweaters.

Forgot about Len's Mills, the outlet is even farther away, and the other one on Oxford has closed....it was a great shop. The other one has no bus route going to it. But I do love Len's Mills. Thank you very much.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

cottonone said:


> I need to ask a question. I have learned the knit stitch and the purl stitch in tunisian crochet. Can I use a knitting pattern to go by with the tunisian needle? I don't know if I am making sense or not. Or do I have to have a tunisian pattern to stitch by?


I would think that as long as your stitches and rows per inch were the same as the pattern there's no reason why it would not work. Go for it!


----------



## sugariver (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought I had the rudest clerks at my Michaels in suburban Chicago!


----------



## cottonone (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you! I believe I will. Thanks for answering.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Brenda48 said:


> I worked for Michaels for over five years. Four of those I was in charge of the yarn department. The warehouse pulls the yarn to send to the store. If you are getting 6 skeins, they pull 2 packages and so on. They send to many of the stores from the warehouse. They don't look at dye lots. There were times that I got 5 or 6 packages of the same yarn and maybe 2 or 3 would have the same lot number. Most of the people that work there couldn't care less about your problem. We were told to tell customers that we could not guarantee dye lots. I retired from there in August of 2010. I just couldn't take it any longer. I now have a great job at Lion Brand Yarn Outlet in Carlstadt, New Jersey. If you are ever in the area, stop by.


oh, good for you. i hope they treat their employees well.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a lovely LYS in Penrith. If they haven't enough wool or dye lot they will order it in for you and then gives you a phone call to tell you that your order is in. This is one wonderful shop.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

big box stores are all about the $$$$$$$$$. they have no value other than that and employees are trained to lie to customers. how many times have really ignorant employees told me that what i wanted didn't exist!!!! what incredible arrogance to try and invalidate me, because that is exactly what they are doing. but they do not even know what their behavior does. no ethics, no caring for others. that is the only way they can even hold that kind of a job. it is more than just economic need for a job. those that have any human values left cannot stay very long. i am making this big statement, not just about the big box craft stores, but about all the big box stores. that is the current business model they all follow. they come into an area and put the small stores out of business and then proceed to demean their workers and their customers. the materials they sell are so often defective. stores will take back the merchandise easily because they know it is defective, but as the only game in town (or close to it), they believe they have a captive audience in the public. so this is cheap marketing to return money.

in some way i prefer the online dealers because their entire business is based on customer service. otherwise why would anyone go the extra hassle of ordering sight unseen. a few companies seem to have good yarn and good customer service. others are hit and miss.

I think it is coming down to finding some yarns or yarn brands that we know and sticking with them to ensure successful online ordering. otherwise we take a risk. recently i have been disappointed with a couple of orders, one because color was way off and the other because the quality was not great. both orders were from other countries. their yarn was very cheap; the shipping very expensive.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I try to avoid Michael's for the very reason that customer service is not their priority. I am fortunate to have a very nice yarn store just blocks from my job. The sisters who own and run the store could not be more helpful and fun to shop with. Many show up at lunch to shop or bring their knitting and watch movies. If they don't have what I want on the floor or in back they will happily order it. I am also lucky that a friend runs the needlework dept. at the local Hobby Lobby and does her best to hook me up.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

FrannyGrace said:


> pridie said:
> 
> 
> > I am a LYS owner and if I do not have enough of the same dye lot in a color for someone, I will special order it in for the customer. Also, if they have purchased a yarn and run short by a ball or so I will right down the dye lot number and try and get the same one for them if it hasn't been too long. We are loyal to our customers because we know that they are the ones who keep us in business. I have a dish cloth contest coming up next month and a knitting bee, potluck, swap and fashion show coming up in May for my customers. The big box stores and on line businesses cannot provide the services that a LYS can.
> ...


I carry a staple yarn that is fantastic. It is called ECO WAYS Recycled Blend - 70% Acrylic, 30% recycled polyester. It is a 113 gram ball - 186 yds/170 m, size 5.00 mm needle but I used a 4.50 mm, very soft, lovely colors, no knots, no dye lots because they only make it once a year in enormous quantities, light knitting worsted weight, and is great for men, women, children, babies and decor. I just finished a boys hoodie in the mushroom color and it is very rich looking and holds it shape well. Took 3 and a half balls for a size 4. I sell it for $5.25 (tax included)


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I generally use Michaels and Joanns to check out new to me yarns then order what I want online. We do have a couple of LYS but the prices I saw there made me leave. Even when I saw yarn in a reasonable price range, it turned out that the skeins were tiny.

I don't worry about killing local businesses because most of them were killed 25 years ago. We had a wonderful locally owned chain of fabric stores but the older family members wanted to retire and the younger ones did not want the stores - sold to Joanns. Our Joanns is a superstore which means more cheap finished crafts - not more fabric and yarn.

Same thing with our locally owned chain of drugstores - sold to CVS - no more customer service and completely different name brand products


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Ronni,

When my Mom taught me to knit she stressed the importance of getting the same dye lots. My LYS always double checks the dye lots on all my purchases. There was a post on the forum from a woman who knit an afghan and the change in dye lots was really obvious. She was so upset because the afghan was to be a gift. Im glad that you have had success. I guess I am a little nervous about the color because I usually knit in jewel tone colors. 
Thanks for your input.
Pat


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I just opened up last April so I am fairly new. Not all LYS are the same. For instance, I carry the Red Heart product line which most may not because you can buy it in Michaels, Walmart, Zellers etc...This is something you my not know. The big box stores only carry a few of their yarns and colors and may only get them in for a promotion etc...whereas, I can get all the yarns and all the color choices any time. I also carry the Boutique Line which is their higher end yarns. I always price mine 50 cents cheaper to be competitive.


----------



## babyblue (Jun 13, 2011)

I went to Jo-Ann's the other day and was going to use my Michael's coupon and they said I had to have the ad in order to use it, I had printed the coupon from my printer. So what up with that? This was in Michael's in Watertown New York!


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope it isn't too late to respond to this. At our Micheals, more yarn is not in back--it's in boxes above the yarns, and I have gotten help to look in those boxes and been successful in finding enough of one dye lot. So good luck with that. Also, in the same shopping center area, we have a huge two-story Jo-Ann that has many aisles of yarn. I'm there often because I knit mittens and caps to donate to shelters. Have always had good luck, especially at Jo-Ann. And I also shop my LYSes (more than one).


----------



## ritap (Jan 21, 2012)

I noticed that you carry Boutique yarns. Do you have Sashay by Red Heart as I have not been able to find it


----------



## Sunshine Knitter (Oct 30, 2011)

It's always nice to shop for yarn where they are helpful and you feel appreciated!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

tamarque said:


> big box stores are all about the $$$$$$$$$. they have no value other than that and employees are trained to lie to customers. how many times have really ignorant employees told me that what i wanted didn't exist!!!! what incredible arrogance to try and invalidate me, because that is exactly what they are doing. but they do not even know what their behavior does. no ethics, no caring for others. that is the only way they can even hold that kind of a job. it is more than just economic need for a job. those that have any human values left cannot stay very long. i am making this big statement, not just about the big box craft stores, but about all the big box stores. that is the current business model they all follow. they come into an area and put the small stores out of business and then proceed to demean their workers and their customers. the materials they sell are so often defective. stores will take back the merchandise easily because they know it is defective, but as the only game in town (or close to it), they believe they have a captive audience in the public. so this is cheap marketing to return money.
> 
> in some way i prefer the online dealers because their entire business is based on customer service. otherwise why would anyone go the extra hassle of ordering sight unseen. a few companies seem to have good yarn and good customer service. others are hit and miss.
> 
> I think it is coming down to finding some yarns or yarn brands that we know and sticking with them to ensure successful online ordering. otherwise we take a risk. recently i have been disappointed with a couple of orders, one because color was way off and the other because the quality was not great. both orders were from other countries. their yarn was very cheap; the shipping very expensive.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

tamarque said:


> big box stores are all about the $$$$$$$$$. they have no value other than that and employees are trained to lie to customers. how many times have really ignorant employees told me that what i wanted didn't exist!!!! what incredible arrogance to try and invalidate me, because that is exactly what they are doing. but they do not even know what their behavior does. no ethics, no caring for others. that is the only way they can even hold that kind of a job. it is more than just economic need for a job. those that have any human values left cannot stay very long. i am making this big statement, not just about the big box craft stores, but about all the big box stores. that is the current business model they all follow. they come into an area and put the small stores out of business and then proceed to demean their workers and their customers. the materials they sell are so often defective. stores will take back the merchandise easily because they know it is defective, but as the only game in town (or close to it), they believe they have a captive audience in the public. so this is cheap marketing to return money.
> 
> in some way i prefer the online dealers because their entire business is based on customer service. otherwise why would anyone go the extra hassle of ordering sight unseen. a few companies seem to have good yarn and good customer service. others are hit and miss.
> 
> I think it is coming down to finding some yarns or yarn brands that we know and sticking with them to ensure successful online ordering. otherwise we take a risk. recently i have been disappointed with a couple of orders, one because color was way off and the other because the quality was not great. both orders were from other countries. their yarn was very cheap; the shipping very expensive.


Sorry, Well said !!!!


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

Since Michaels and Joanns seem not to value our business as yarn customers, stick with the very excellent, caring online service at Knitpicks and Jimmy Beans.
We had a excellent local crafty stove,Beverly's, but alas they went online only.
I also sew and was unable to purchase knit material for a dress, that are currently in style at Joanns. Prom dress, Quilting fabrics,very mundane stuff and piles of fleece is all they want to stock.

gardenlady


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

gardenlady said:


> Since Michaels and Joanns seem not to value our business as yarn customers, stick with the very excellent, caring online service at Knitpicks and Jimmy Beans.
> We had a excellent local crafty stove,Beverly's, but alas they went online only.
> I also sew and was unable to purchase knit material for a dress, that are currently in style at Joanns. Prom dress, Quilting fabrics,very mundane stuff and piles of fleece is all they want to stock.
> 
> gardenlady


I so wish fleece was all they stocked. Was at JoAnn's two weeks ago and their quality of fleece is so bad I can see through it - literally. Don't know how anyone could stay warm with what they had for $12.99/yd on SALE! Two years ago I bought loads of different fleece for my business (pet business) and it was nice, thick and held up wonderful. Still use it today. I wouldn't buy what they have today even if I had to wear fleece at my funeral! There doesn't seem to be anywhere that carries a quality reasonably priced fleece. I have to see the fleece before I buy it since it's for my business. I buy a lot - or did. So, no on-line purchase for me. I hate buying on-line - so hard to exchange and have to give excuses for exchanges, colors are off, and no one to ask anything. It takes forever to get a response to a question and by that time, I'm off what I was going to do. It seems so hopeless. Where is our quality? Overseas?


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

At the Michael's near me they have signs posted that if there is not enought out they can order it for you. Of course that kind of puts a damper on the immediate gratification thing. I know when I go to buy yarns, threads, etc. I want to go home and start RIGHT NOW! Good luck.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I just check out Knitpicks per your recommendation and boy was I impressed. Thanks!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Love knit picks....the colors aren't always 100% true, but if it matters a great deal you can buy their yarn sample cards very cheaply. Have never been disappointed in anything from their site.


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

I went on line and Michael's showed they carried the yarn I wanted. I went to the store and of course, they didn't have it and no one there was familar with the yarn, when I say no one, I mean no one. Not one person there could tell me if they carry it. I made it clear to several employees that I couldn't wait for my Joann's to move into their new, bigger location that will be so much closer to my home and also mentioned I was so excited we were getting finally getting a Hobby Lobby, which will be right across the freeway from Michael's. Michael's is going to lose so much business. Sorry this is so long, but I am tried to going to retail stores and the employees do not know their stock.


----------



## DarlinJill (Feb 17, 2012)

That drives me crazy! When I used to attempt buying yarn at Michaels, usually they woild have only a few skeins of each color. I had to ask them yo order the number of skeins I needed so they would all be the same dye lot. I finally solved the problem. I now only buy yarn from yarn stores. The selection is far better and they always have plenty. I also have could lu k buying yarn on line and through catalogs like Patternworks and Knit Picks. &#57606;


----------



## Butterfly3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am finding that shopping online is the best bet -- and the availability is endless. Haven't had any issues with die lots, YET! I do remember seeing a sign at Michael's that they will order yarn for you in bulk if you don't see it on the shelf. How much "bulk" is, I don't know. Hope this helps!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

ritap said:


> I noticed that you carry Boutique yarns. Do you have Sashay by Red Heart as I have not been able to find it


Yes, in all the colors.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

pridie said:


> FrannyGrace said:
> 
> 
> > pridie said:
> ...


Hi Pirdie, that is a great price. One of these days we will make it to your shop to see what you have. The Eco Ways might be ideal for an bed cover I'm going to make for my granddaughter but it has to hold it's shape. I don't want it to stretch out of shape after it is washed. My daughter has requested it be white which was not my first choice but that's okay!!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> pridie said:
> 
> 
> > FrannyGrace said:
> ...


Check out the Red Heart website and go to Eco-ways to see all the colors. There is also a nice pattern booklet that supports the yarn. I love all the colors. I am making the second hoodie now in cloud blue. Everyone who has come into the shop just loves the mushroom color hoodie that I have on display. By the way, there is only cream not pure white. I do have it in Soft Touch tough. Soft Touch is a 140 gram ball for $6.50 which includes the tax.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I do not know who decides what and the amount of what they all buy but it does not seem it is someone who is a true knitter!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe we knitters/crocheters should band together and do something like a two week boycott of Michael's. See if they wake up to our needs and wants. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

pridie said:


> Caroline19 said:
> 
> 
> > pridie said:
> ...


Well, Soft Touch might just do it....it has to be pure white. Hope to visit with you soon.
Caroline


----------



## whitney (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a bad experience at a Michaels a few years ago I went there and the item I wanted had a price of $19.99 on it but it was crossed off when I checked with the manager she said it was $69.99 even though the price on it was $19.99 I had a few words with her and tryed to get the corporate number from her but she said she didn't know the number because there was 100 people who worked at the corporate office. One of the employees told me I could get the number on their website well I did I explained the whole situation with them for about a month or more of E-mails and never got a response from corp. so I gave up. I went back to the same Michaels a year later just to see if the item was still there and if it was marked the same. Guess what IT WAS BOTH!!!!! rude and unhappy people there. took my business elsewhere.


----------



## whitney (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a bad experience at a Michaels a few years ago I went there and the item I wanted had a price of $19.99 on it but it was crossed off when I checked with the manager she said it was $69.99 even though the price on it was $19.99 I had a few words with her and tryed to get the corporate number from her but she said she didn't know the number because there was 100 people who worked at the corporate office. One of the employees told me I could get the number on their website well I did I explained the whole situation with them for about a month or more of E-mails and never got a response from corp. so I gave up. I went back to the same Michaels a year later just to see if the item was still there and if it was marked the same. Guess what IT WAS BOTH!!!!! rude and unhappy people there. took my business elsewhere.


----------



## whitney (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry sent it twice.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I live in San Diego and the problem here is that we do not have LYS in the city, they are all in the county areas. For those of us who do not drive this presents a dilemma. I live ten minutes from a Michaels and have shopped there for almost thirty years. One of the current managers is an old friend. San Diego is a town with a great many seniors and when they were having sales, we would talk and such. We got together some time ago, had a meeting with the day manager and expressed are desires in terms of yarn and accessories. The end result, a customized yarn department that is consumer oriented. We have not lost any yarn space like the other MIchaels in the city and we show our loyalty by shopping there. Some times we actually have to take action in order to get what we want.


----------



## Sulla (May 25, 2011)

While we're on the subject of yarn...I have found that Vanna's Choice has got to be the best inexpensive yarn; it is a dense, robust worsted, the acrylic feels just like wool, it isn't some stringy dk wgt masquerading as worsted...cheers!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

prober i have been knitting for 66 years. i was taught to buy a skien more then the pattern calls for. some times there is a defect in the yarn. my friend that owened a yarn store would tll her patrons that she would keep a skien ,just in case they needed it. if i mistok your idea of a true knitter then please excuse me. thank you happy knitting.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am not a Michael's fan either. The one that I've been to near my house has only 1/2 a wall of yarn, very few old and out dated magazines and no help at all. So I don't go there any more. 

I like the AC Moore much better and have found that people who work there will make an effort to help. I've also helped others who were there looking around. They, too, though have cut back on their yarn selection which is disappointing. 

There is a JoAnn's about 40 minutes from where I live and have liked going there but, as with Michaels, the people who work there (at this particular store) are not very friendly or helpful and knew nothing about knitting other than a vague "it's over in that corner" point. So for now I will stick with my AC Moore and online purchases. I have so much SABLE that I really don't need more yarn at this point, but I like to see, feel and smell some of the the new stuff. I've also gotten some great deals at AC Moore and they send me a million emails with 50% off coupons nearly every day. 

Sorry. I had to add my two cents. 

Anita


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> prober i have been knitting for 66 years. i was taught to buy a skien more then the pattern calls for. some times there is a defect in the yarn. my friend that owened a yarn store would tll her patrons that she would keep a skien ,just in case they needed it. if i mistok your idea of a true knitter then please excuse me. thank you happy knitting.


I was beginning to think buying an extra skein would be a better way to go to avoid problems. Thank you for letting me know that's an experienced knitter's hint.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I too, have learned the hard way about not buying an extra skein. I have one LYS but they're in an area where they think that everybody who walks thru is from that part of town and the gal asked me where I lived and when I told her, her attitude changed like ice. I haven't been back since! WalMart doesn't have any yarn to speak of and I haven't been to JoAnn's in ages but I live at least an hour away from Tucson so I have to plan my trips ahead of time. It's 40 miles into town w/about 27 signal lights, which don't have here in Oracle.


----------



## leftymommom (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone have an A.C. Moore's Store located near you? They have a very large selection of yarn and an ample amount of dye lots to boot!
By the way,Good Morning everyone. I am kinda new to this forum. I am what you would call a stalker (lol). I haven't knitted sibce the sixties, and then only knitted a booty. I had to learn all over again. So far I have knitted 2 dish cloths and a scarf of many patterns.I am now on my third dish cloth. I love this forum, there is a wealth of info here. I love looking at the finished projects here. Beautiful Work!!! By the time that I reach 75 or 80 I hope to knit like a pro as You. All are


----------



## emo11 (Nov 10, 2011)

We have some fantastic LYSs in Michigan! Nautical Yarn in Ludington, Rae's Yarn Boutique in Lansing, and Clever Ewe near Grand Rapids are my favorites, but there are many others around. I always have great luck shopping these stores and want to support local biz so they'll stay around. If you let them know what you want, I'm sure they'll make an effort to carry it for you. They're also very helpful in choosing yarns for a project. Rarely buy yarn at Michael's, JoAnns or online for that reason - customer service!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Holly---If you will PM me the address U wrote to, please.

I'd like to complain sometimes, but can't find who to complain to to get results. Thanks.
Dsynr


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I often shop at <CreateForLess.com> for that very reason. The craft store on Jamaica Avenue used to be crowded all the time because they would have whatever U needed to finish all your projects: yarn, notions, fabric, threads, hooks and needles, sewing machines, and even vacuum cleaners [and the bags] to clean up after yourself. They're still there, but the quality is much lower, and the selection has shrunk pitifully.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Since we seem to be in the same bed, thanks for sharing the covers, er, annoyances! 
"Customer Service" is just an excuse for somebody to have a job parroting material from the latest "self-help" author currently in favor. At my job, there is constant, mandatory training; but some people are still uncaring, lazy, and rude. I work in a VA hospital. 
I refuse to even ENTER some of the local stores and stay out of the local mall [which doesn't carry what I want most (99%)of the time anyway]for that very reason.
When I order online, I stress that "Dye Lot Match is Essential" on every ORDER. So far, so good at <CreateForLess.com>


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You need to remember these big box stores are the current 5 & 10 cent stores of old. They are designed to provide a little of everything in the cheapest way possible. Most of their yarns are the lower end quality yarns with a few better items sprinkled in there to woo the range of knitters.
> 
> 
> > YOU may think so, but I could always get a courteous clerk to help me in Woolworth's or Kresge's or McCrory's in downtown Brooklyn. Since these family-owned stores have been defunct, and the box stores have taken their place, there is a different mentality altogether when you go into a store to shop.
> ...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hello, next door neighbor!! Lansing here where is Rae's? possibly Frandor? havent been there in quite awhile


----------



## whitney (Feb 21, 2011)

This would be a good thing to do if Michaels would really care but they won't because they have those few customers who keep on shopping there no matter what! These customers really believe Michaels will get better at stocking their merchandise boy are they wrong! and as for customer service it will always stink. The people at Micheals really don't like their jobs they need to get a job they like then maybe just maybe they can be nice, helpful and oh yes actually smile!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

At my local Michael's, there was a sign posted. "We have no control over how much of any yarn is sent and if there is enough of any dye lot for you, but if you ask us we can order whatever you need, in the amount that you need in the same dye lot" We need to take them up on that!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

I went to michaels and read the sign.I asked if theycould order 20 skiens of white. I told the girl that they had to be all of the same dye lot. She told me that white is white, i said no there is differet shades. Well if i had a day i couldn't make my point. W hen i got home i had a message on my phone [ i'm sorry we can't fill your order] so i will go on line,my grand daughter wants a bedspread. happy knitting


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

We should not be surprised at the attitudes that prevail in the 'big box' stores. They employ mostly younger people and, in general, the younger set is a rude group who are not interested in helping someone else - just getting what they want.

The minority of younger people who have the pleasant helpful attitude are having trouble prevailing over the majority

Just watch the TV news - Occupy anywhere, robberies, murder...


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all
Usually in the UK when purchasing yarn - the shop assistant checks batch numbers for you, even in larger craft stores.
maggie uk


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> We should not be surprised at the attitudes that prevail in the 'big box' stores. They employ mostly younger people and, in general, the younger set is a rude group who are not interested in helping someone else - just getting what they want.
> 
> The minority of younger people who have the pleasant helpful attitude are having trouble prevailing over the majority
> 
> Just watch the TV news - Occupy anywhere, robberies, murder...


i'm glad that attitude does not prevail in Michigan, @least where I am. stores cater 2 the seniors because of their experience & mentoring is a big deal. by & large, people r giving and helpful. i'll stay here, thank you


----------



## ditty (Sep 11, 2011)

you know you can request that they order for you in the same dye lot. I have found many of the Michaels and Hobby Lobby stores do not carry enough of one dye lot to make most items. but they will accomodate your request for dye lots if you ask them to order for you.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

today I sent a message to Michaels corporate president of sales and sent the link to this site. Maybe he will read it and take notice.


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

Good for you, but don't be surprised if you don't hear back or see any changes.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

Have been to local JoAnn's and asked about additional stock when making a larger project. I was told that I could order online or they would special order a shipment to the store. I live 60 miles (one way) and don't care to make a second trip just to pick up yarn. They would ship to my home for additional cost. Forget it - they lost a $50 sale because they wouldn't ship for free. Now I only purchase single skeins for small projects with a coupon. I will stick to online or my LYS who provide great customer service.


----------



## Chris.Sherman (Oct 1, 2011)

This seems to be a big problem. We have a really big Joann's and it is pretty good however thear are still times I order online to get yarn mostly on Lion Brand but sometimes on Joann and I get it cheaper even with shipping! Just a thought!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Schubie76 said:


> Have been to local JoAnn's and asked about additional stock when making a larger project. I was told that I could order online or they would special order a shipment to the store. I live 60 miles (one way) and don't care to make a second trip just to pick up yarn. They would ship to my home for additional cost. Forget it - they lost a $50 sale because they wouldn't ship for free. Now I only purchase single skeins for small projects with a coupon. I will stick to online or my LYS who provide great customer service.


Most times I get an order from JoAnn's they enclose a FREE ship coupon IF you order $35.00 the next time.
Know this isn't an answer if you don't order much from them.

And if you get email newsletters from them...there are free ship or discounted to like $2.99 ship several times a yr.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I work in a hospital and a lot of my patients complain about the customer service of the University Clinic. I can't do anything and all I can do is say I am sorry and if you need help just ring me I will try to help you. I was made to do customer service training and I complained at having to do it when others in the customer service department didn't have to go and some of them needed to do a course. I told one of our Scientific Officers and he said if you learn something then it was worthwhile. Needless to say I learnt nothing. It was a complete waste of time. I treat people how I want to be treated.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

There are a couple choices here. Of the 5 places - Michaels, JoAnns, Crafts2000, Ben Franklin, and WalMart - the largest selection is one side of one aisle. Michaels and Crafts2000 have admitted to slowly phasing out their yarn sections. Sadly I will be driving 30 miles to the nearest yarn store or ordering online. I hate the thought of choosing things I cannot touch, but I am that way with anything I need to buy online. It will be awful to have to pick colors without first seeing them in person.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I like to feel and see things before I buy, but I have been buying on internet and the wool has been fabulous, it came from England and Australia. I have a very small yarn shop in Springwood, NSW and the other one which I call my LYS is the Wool Inn Penrith which I love. I love the ladies who work there and they are very helpful and lovely people. They won't go broke with me as I am always buying yarn. I see a pattern and then see if I can put the yarn on hold which i pay off a bit each week and take home three or four balls of wool.


----------



## Artypie (Feb 15, 2012)

Kathi11 said:


> I think we knitters were spoiled from that big burst in knitting interest from 5 or 6 years ago when everyone was making scarves. Now that that is pretty much over the craft stores have cut back.


Here in England we had a huge surge in popularity of knitting in the 80's after the then Lady Diana Spencer wore a fairisle jumper with sheep on the front. We had a massive yarn store open up in town that was the size of a supermarket. Sadly that has gone, along with the 3Suisses shop, the Singer shop, the knitting machines in department stores, most of the little yarn shops and haberdashery shops that used to sell yarn and put-by for people. It's a sad state of affairs but I have found a little shop in a smaller market town that sells quality yarns and stitching supplies and they have a bead shop next door to them, so it's not all lost. Also the market itself has a yarn/haberdashery stall. I noticed lately that the trend in the young clothing shops is a resurgence of 70's and 80's styles, including the sheep sweater so I am hoping there will be a comeback but not holding my breath on that.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My older sister is always complaining that there are not any woolshops near where she lives in East London. I know my younger sister has a woolshop in Carshalton Beeches which isn't too far from her. We used to have a woolshop at Pollards Hill shops down Chestnut Grove, Mitcham Surrey and there was also a Bellmans shop in Croydon. (I don't know whether they are still there as I wasn't looking for woolshops whilst in England, but next time I come over to visit I will definitely be looking.


----------



## Jean100 (Jan 27, 2011)

lyndapenny said:


> That is fine if you are making a large project and/or live close enough to the store to run back and pick up the order when it arrives. I live 1 1/2 drive from the closest Michaels and JoAnn's and even further from a specialty yarn store. I find myself so frustratated in trying to find yarn I like. I love to shop and feel the yarn (I am a true yarn lover). I most often end up sending for yarn from off the internet.


Are there any LYS in the Amanas? I thought there was one?


----------



## whitney (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish you luck at getting a response from them I wrote to the corporate office at least 5 times or more and all I got was an E-mail saying they sent my E-mails to the people who take care of these concerns and I never got any response from anyone so I finally gave up and stopped shopping there.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you ever thought about ordering yarns online? (don't know if anyone already asked this... sorry!) 

I always order online. It's hard to wait, but I get the yarn I WANT, not the yarn I settle on, and get the same dye lot.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I refuse to shop Michaels anymore. They had an ad a while back and I had a rather large list of yarns I wanted according to the ad. We got there within a hour of store opening and there wasn't anything from the ad and the person who supposedly worked that dept. couldn't even find where some of the sale yarn was supposed to located. Then she told me they never had the yarn in the first place. Those are national ads and many times the local stores don't have the stock. I wrote to corporate and their reply was sorry for your trouble and no sorry we don't have on-line ordering at this time. I live quite a ways from these stores and am in a wheelchair and don't drive anymore so it looks like on-line with merchants who care about their customers is where my dollars will be spent.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't ever had any luck at Michaels either. I don't get anywhere even if I call the store to ask a question about yarn. They just don't have qualified craft people. Joann's isn't any better and their yarn selection is poor. I have good luck at A C Moore and Walmart. Their yarn selection is great and If they don't have it they will order it for you. I was making the stained glass window afghan and Walmart ordered all the yarn so I would have the same dye lot. They bent over backwards to help and even requested that I bring in the afghan to show them when it was completed. They loved it.

Oldies


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

wheatensRus said:


> I have been finishing up my projects and decided to plan the next one. Spent time on the computer searching for the perfect one. It is Sunday and I decide to head to Michaels. Colour selection #1... not enough of the same dye lot. Ditto selection #2, #3. Well, you get the picture. Finally, I looked in the trays below. Found enough of a dye lot but it is probably choice # 8 by now. I head to the cashier and in her friendly, service oriented manner asked me "if I found everything o.k.?" I tell her my problem with the dye lots. Her answer..."that's too bad". I just don't think I can win at that store!!!!!!!!!!!!


Unless she's a knitter or crocheter, she probably had no idea what a "dye lot" was, or why it was so important.


----------

